# Do you think Lucky has any Havanese in him?



## christie6104

I rescued Lucky about 2 months ago and my groomer said he had some Havanese in him, but my vet said he more Maltese. (Sorry for the big pictures...I don't know how to make them smaller). As fellow dog lovers, I'm sure that you understand I don't care what breed he is...I'm just curious on his background.

Here's a picture of him in the shelter. 
(Breaks my heart every time I look at it)










The day I brought him home and gave him a bath










After his haircut (he had tons of matting) 










His hair is growing back in. 











This is his "smile"...he does it when he's happy. (Scared the beejezus out of me the first time he did it).


----------



## Kathie

Welcome to the forum. The name Lucky fits him after finding such a good Mommy to adopt him. He sure looks a lot like a Hav to me but I'm no expert! Whatever his breed, he is adorable! Thanks for all the great pictures ~ love that smile.....LOL


----------



## marjrc

Christie, bless your heart for adopting Lucky and for turning his life around.  I would agree there might be some Havanese, or he's all Hav. Maltese don't usually have other colors than white/cream. Lucky has silver/gray ears and his head has a Hav shape to it. 

Funny about that "smile". I was visiting someone last week and her Yorkie does the same thing. It's not very welcoming when you don't know!! LOL 

How old is Lucky? He looks adorable!


----------



## juliav

He looks like a Havanese mix to me too, what a cutie!!!


----------



## pjewel

He looks awfully havie to me. I see it in his eyes, in the shape of the head and body. I'm so glad he's found a happy home with people who love him.


----------



## christie6104

Wow! Thanks for the kind words everyone! Since everyone is sooo nice I have to tell you the story behind Lucky. (I'll try to make it short). I had to put down my 14 year old fur baby earlier this year. She had cancer and had gone from weighing 24 lbs. to 14lbs. The last month I had her I spent so many nights on the kitchen floor trying to get her to eat anything. The vet agreed we had done all that we could do so I made the hardest decision of my life. I was absolutely devastated and swore I would never get another dog. But with the huge gaping hole in my life, I thought about fostering a dog so I got online and happened to see a posting somewhere about a "high kill" shelter in my area. I got online and found the shelter's website and fell in love with Lucky. (He looks a lot like my Roxie). The shelter was supposed to be putting Lucky down at the end of the day so of course I couldn't get anyone to answer the phone at the shelter, so I am going 90 miles an hour to get there before they closed. The whole time I was thinking to myself, surely someone has adopted him. After a 45 minute drive I get there and he's not there. The lady at the counter said she would "go out back" and see if he was there. It turns out they had him in the back and were planning on euthanizing him soon. (I didn't have the stomach to ask how close he came to that). She brought him up and it was love at first sight.

The shelter said he was 4 years old, but when I took him to my vet, he said more like 7 years old. Unfortunately the vet saw that Lucky had 4 broken teeth (probably due to blunt force trauma) so we had to get those taken out right away.

Long story short (I know...too late), Lucky has been a lifesaver for me. He is the most loving dog. It may have to do with my rescuing him, but he just can't get enough attention and he is super smart.

I guess it just goes to show....never say never.

Here's a picture of my Roxie the last time she was able to go to the lake.


----------



## Sissygirl

What a sweet story and Lucky is a jewel. I had tears in my eyes reading the story.

He sure is a cutie!!


----------



## Pixiesmom

Wow-your story really made me well up too. Lucky looks like a hav to me. 
You're a real hero for taking him home. I'm looking forward to lots more pics and stories from both of you.


----------



## Sheri

How wonderful that you saw Lucky's photo and got to him in time!! Wow! Welcome! The picture of you and Roxy is sweet--she looks very happy and carefree.


----------



## christie6104

One more picture (I promise). Apparently Lucky thinks I have been on the computer way too long and decided to climb in my lap and then on top of the desk where is now about to fall asleep.


----------



## Sheri

Awwww...and, by the way, you can never post too many photos!!


----------



## pjewel

Your story brought a tear to my eyes as well. Lucky was just that. Boy his angels were working overtime the day you got him. God bless that little boy. He's destined to bring a lot of joy into your life. 

I could so relate to the pain of having to put your little girl down. when I had to make that same decision it broke my heart and I promised myself I'd never get another dog again. Well, you can see that didn't work. Welcome to the group and there are never too many pictures for us.


----------



## Milo's Mom

So happy that you and Lucky found each other. He's such a cutie, and you are really a "lifesaver." Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## Leslie

What a wonderful story! He sure is a cutie and looks Hav-ish to me. Also, some of your description of him: "He is the most loving dog.... can't get enough attention and he is super smart.", and his climbing up on the desk, make me think he's definitely got Neezer in him :thumb:

Hope to see more pix of him and read more about his new-found life with you. What an :angel: you are!

BTW~ :welcome:


----------



## JASHavanese

He looks like he has hav in him. If not we'll adopt him anyhow  Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang

Lucky looks like he's got Hav in him to me, especially in that photo of him on your desk. Bless your heart for rescuing him! :thumb:

I love the photo of you and Roxie. She was beautiful. I'm sorry for your loss. 

The pic of Lucky smiling is great! We have a golden, Luke, who does that. When he's happy/excited or wants something (ice cream) he'll smile at you. He has two smiles, a half-lip smile that we call " The Elvis" and a full, show all the teeth smile that we call "The Alien". I love it when our pups mimic our facial expressions. It seems to me that's their way of trying to 'learn our language'. Your little guy is very clever.


----------



## hedygs

Could a name be more fitting? What a wonderful story. I love his "smile".


----------



## ama0722

Welcome to the forum and what a wonderful story- thanks for sharing it. I would definitely say closer to hav than maltese (and I have both) But I would maybe say TT or Lhasa with those long model legs


----------



## irnfit

Welcome to the forum Christi. What a great story and such a cute dog.


----------



## Evye's Mom

Welcome Christi and Lucky. The first picture of him in the shelter broke my heart. The pictures of seeing him thrive with your TLC melted my heart.


----------



## marb42

Lucky is adorable, and what a touching story. I hate knowing they euthanize all of these wonderful dogs and that Lucky came so close. He looks like there may be some Hav in there, but whatever Lucky may be, :welcome:to our forum!!! You're off to a great start because everyone loves pictures here.
Gina


----------



## marjrc

Amanda, I think you might be thinking of Roxie, with "those model legs", no? Lucky doesn't seem leggy, though of course I have Ricky who is a tall Hav. 

I'm really sorry for your loss Christie. It is soooo hard to make those decisions! She was a beautiful dog.

It was meant to be, for you to get Lucky. I love seeing him by your computer. Cute!


----------



## ls-indy

:welcome: Lucky's face looks Havie to me.....and the behaviors you describe sound like my Daisy. Whether he's havie or havie mix or Tibetan Terrier or Maltese makes no difference to me: he's a "lucky" boy and welcome here! :tea:


----------



## christie6104

I just can't get over everyone's kindness!!! I'm the one that feels lucky being welcomed into such a great group. Thank you.

Here's a picture of Lucky about a week after I got him....it was the first time he decided he wanted to play. The quality of the photo is not that great...I was just so excited that he wanted to finally play!


----------



## Tom King

What a great story and bless you for saving him!!!!! Was his name Lucky to start with?

If you are really interested in finding out his breed ancestry you can have DNA done and can find out fairly close what's in his background. With all the study of the Canine Genome a lot of the breeds have presented a distinct DNA footprint and you can find out what's in the background.

To me he looks like Schnauzer/Maltese.


----------



## christie6104

And I totally agree with you about the Tibetan Terrier in him. I just googled the breed and I can see the resemblance.

Hi Tom King! Lucky didn't have a name to start with. I had a hard time deciding between "Radar" and "Lucky." ("Radar" because of that cute ear that sticks up). I've never adopted a dog before and it made me so sad that I couldn't find out what his name was so I could continue calling him by it. You're going to laugh, but I went on a web site that had a list of the 100 most popular dog's names and I literally sat Lucky in front of me and said all of the names out loud to see if he would respond to any of them. (I'm sure it would have been hilarious to have been a fly on the wall that afternoon). Obviously Lucky didn't respond to any of the names, so Lucky stuck. 

I've thought of the DNA testing....I'll have to keep you posted.


----------



## Alexa

Welcome to the forum! What a wonderful story to start my Sunday!! I hope you stick around even if he's not a Hav, I'd love to see his progress. 
Roxie is adorable, too...what breed was she?

Alexa


----------



## christie6104

Alexa said:


> Welcome to the forum! What a wonderful story to start my Sunday!! I hope you stick around even if he's not a Hav, I'd love to see his progress.
> Roxie is adorable, too...what breed was she?
> 
> Alexa


Hi Alexa...

My ex-husband got Roxie for me. At the time I wanted a Lhasa Apso and one day he surprised me and brought Roxie home. At 6 weeks she was already almost 10 lbs and I knew instantly that she wasn't a Lhasa but I let him think she was.


----------



## Hav a lot of pets

What a wonderful story! My Skeeter (lab/dachshund) mix smiled all the time when he was happy or excited. It really scared others on the street. He would smile to greet people or any time a camera was taken out for a picture. He was such a hoot!

So glad your Lucky was saved and is living such a great life!
Karen


----------



## mimismom

Welcome! Lucky is adorable and does have long legs. You will find very supportive friends on this forum as I have found out. Great picture of Roxie. 

I am also in Dallas.


----------



## lfung5

He looks more Havanese to me than Maltese. He has color on his ears and back. Maltese's are all white. Some of the Hav's, especially the small ones, have Maltesie faces. He kinda reminds me of my Bella!


----------



## Mraymo

Welcom to the forum. I too was in tears when I read your story. Sorry you lost your Roxie. Congratulations on getting Lucky. He's a cutie. They really do help heal our hearts sometimes. I thought I read somewhere that the DNA testing wasn't that great yet? I thought maybe they don't have enough samples to make the test really accurate yet. My small pup, Ruby, that I had before Izzy was a rescue and I wanted to get the DNA testing done too. I th ink she was some sort of yorkie mix or terrier. I never did get it done because she became really sick and had to put her down when she was 2 years old (so I can really relate to your story about Roxie).


----------



## Scooter's Family

Welcome to you and Lucky! He's adorable, no matter what he is. Your story is so sweet and the photo of him smiling made me laugh out loud!


----------



## JCChaplin

he is toooo cute! he definitely looks Havanese to me! But, he's adorable whatever he is! My older dog is a rescue and I definitely think that they know they were saved. Enjoy him!!


----------



## Tom King

It looks like they have a fair database already:

http://www.dnabreedid.com/identifiedbreeds.html

The person in charge of DNA for the AKC said several years ago that he could just about look at the DNA charts that they use and guess pretty good what breed it was.


----------



## mckennasedona

Welcome to the forum!! Lucky is adorable. You are an angel for saving his life and taking him into your heart. Thank you for sharing the cute photos and the story of Lucky. I'm sorry to hear of your loss of Roxie. It's so difficult to let them go. As for never wanting another one, I always think that no matter how much my heart aches when i lose an animal, I know there is one out there that needs me as much as I need him or her. Imagine the love we would miss if we only allowed ourselves to love one animal in our whole lifetime.


----------



## Lunastar

Oh I am so glad you found lucky. Sounds like you saved each other.


----------



## havjump

:welcome:Welcome to you & Lucky!!
Touching story with a wonderful ending! Wishing you lots of fun days together.


----------



## moxie

OH! Lucky is beautiful and so are you. Welcome.


----------



## [email protected]

Lucky is a doll, actually he is beautiful! I have a rescue dog also--Quincy, who I got as a buddy for Buddy, my Havanese. I'm not sure what he is either, but it was a good match since he acts very much like a Hav and they play and run and cause a ruckus all the time. I didn't know til I got to the rescue that I would pick him to take home. I thought Quincy was a Maltese mix like a Maltipoo, but now after research on his looks and the way he acts (which is so much like the Hav) I think he is a Bichon or Bichon mix--they act alot like the Havanese. You might want to look up Bichon Frise and their character and features, type of hair etc. and see if Lucky might have some Bichon (or maybe Maltese also) in him. His pictures definitely look like he has Hav personality in him. What is his coat like? 

Whatever Quincy is, it would be nice to know, but I don't care. The appreciation he shows me everyday makes me feel lucky I got to keep him around. And Buddy is very happy having a companion. 
Quincy's my second rescue dog and my other rescue (who was a senior when I got her) was also just so happy to be taken care of and loved. 

Here's Quincy and Buddy. Same as you, I lost my long time dogs and I didn't think I would get another, but after a few months I couldn't imagine not having dogs in my life. 
So another circle of life comes around. Animals make us better human beings.

Hava great day! You are both so Lucky to have eachother! Great pix of the two of you.

Portland Rose


----------



## HavaBaloo

Welcome to the forum Christie, glad that you got to Lucky before it was too late. Enjoy your time together and thanks for the pics.


----------



## Missy

welcome Christie and Lucky! looks like Neezer to me or at least part. Your story is wonderful thank you for sharing with us how you found Lucky. Oh and you never have to apologize for posting pictures! We love pictures.


----------



## kelrobin

Christie, I love your story! Lucky looks adorable, and the longish legs do remind me of a TT. I also cracked up at the smile. I'll bet you _were_ freaked the first time you saw that! Do he and Roxie favor a bit, or is that just the photos making them looking similar? Roxie looks beautiful and wonderful too, and I know how painful it is having to decide what to do there at the end.

I have a friend who just had her rescue tested and found 4 different distinct breeds . . . pretty fun to find out. He is mostly Australian cattle dog, and they did the percentages, too, but there was one she had not been aware of . . . poodle! I don't remember seeing Havanese on the ID breed list, but I know Jackson's dad came from Europe and the AKC required his breeder to have him DNA tested. Whatever Lucky is, he is a keeper and sounds like a blessing on both sides . . . Kudos for rescuing Lucky!!! :clap2:


----------



## tyra310

you cvan get a DNA test from pet smart to determine his breed


----------



## christie6104

Got some great pictures of Lucky sleeping today. I was on the phone with a client and he started snoring so loud she asked what the noise was. Thank goodness she's a dog lover too!


----------



## Scooter's Family

Such sweet photos, I love when they sleep like that.


----------



## Evye's Mom

How cute !!!


----------



## Missy

NO question Lucky is part Neezer. No one but Neezers sleep like that.


----------



## DAJsMom

I just came across this thread. What a beautiful story! Lucky is adorable. He looks havanesey enough for me! You two are Lucky to have found each other at just the right moment!


----------



## Renee

Lucky sure is cute! Glad you found him.
How much do DNA tests cost? I'd LOVE to find out what Copper is. I know he has Tibetan Terrier in him...just wondering what he might be mixed with??


----------



## pjewel

He is such a cutie. Love those shots.


----------



## Sheri

Lucky is irresistible, sleeping on the couch that way! Makes me chuckle out loud! And, for your client to have heard him snoring over the phone---my goodness, you must need ear plugs at night!


----------



## fibtaylo

Wow, what a wonderful story. The picture on the couch is great.


----------



## christie6104

Sheri said:


> Lucky is irresistible, sleeping on the couch that way! Makes me chuckle out loud! And, for your client to have heard him snoring over the phone---my goodness, you must need ear plugs at night!


I know!!! One of the first nights I had him, he snored so bad I felt like I was married again. I thought to myself "what have I gotten myself into?" Thankfully he doesn't do it too often. Next time I'll have to record it and share it with everyone.


----------



## Chere

Lucky is very lucky! And very cute! I think he looks a lot like your Roxie also so perhaps she intervened in his rescue from the Rainbow Bridge. We got our two in much the same way only through HRI; we lost our 13 year old beloved cocker earlier in the year (March of '08) and got these guys in October. I really didn't think we'd get another one and I wasn't sure how I'd do, if I'd always compare them to Sadie. But I really don't, except in a positive manner. So glad you and Lucky found each other. I was so touched by your story.


----------



## Lunastar

Great shots of lucky sleeping. LOL that must be quite a snore. haha


----------



## TnTWalter

So cute. Wonderful story. Lucky is adorable and so 'lucky'!

The snoring reminds me of my old dog Quincy. He snored so loudly it was funny! He had cancer and we went through similar issues. So sad and hard.


----------



## christie6104

I caught someone sleeping on the job. (Lucky has his special perch right next to my desk). 

I had to wake sleeping beauty up when he started snoring because I was about to make a phone call. He was not too happy. 

The second picture he looks a bit cuter.


----------



## Sheri

What a character!  He really doesn't look too pleased with you! I can just hear him..."I do NOT snore!..."


----------



## murphymoesmamma

Oh Christie, 

What a sweet lady you are. Roxie was a gorgeous girl and your Lucky is adorable. Lucky sure looks Havanese to me. He is so "lucky" that you found him. Thank you for the beautiful story.

Holly & Murphy


----------



## JCChaplin

What an adorable dog!! Enjoy him!!


----------



## fibtaylo

Sheri said:


> What a character!  He really doesn't look too pleased with you! I can just hear him..."I do NOT snore!..."


ound: Too true! What a cutie pie


----------



## Renee

Sheri said:


> What a character!  He really doesn't look too pleased with you! I can just hear him..."I do NOT snore!..."


That is EXACTLY what he looks like! It's funny how you can just seem to read their eye expressions. Lucky is so cute. Glad you found each other!


----------



## Scooter's Family

He looks so sweet in his bed, no way that little guy makes yucky snoring noises!


----------



## mimismom

ahh.... Lucky looks so cute in those pictures!!! His hair is growing out!!

Love the ear!! I can't get over it!


----------



## Lunastar

Oh just too cute. OF course he does not snore. You must have heard something else. LOL


----------



## BeverlyA

Welcome to the Forum and thank you for sharing your wonderful story and pictures!
Roxie was beautiful and Lucky is just adorable!
As I sit here reading this thread for the first time, I look around and here are my Havs, all sleeping upside down!

I too love that, "Hey! whaddaya doin wakin me up!" look.

It reminds me of our first dog. I found him on the highway on the way home from work, during a snow storm. He was old and in rough shape. My husband was convinced it was not a good time for us to have a dog, so after a couple days of no luck finding his owner, and spending hours crying and pouting, I surrendered the little guy to our animal shelter. A few days later they gave me a call and said that no one was even looking at him, his eyes were cloudy, etc. was I interested in coming back for him, if not.......Well of course I wasn't going to let that happen, no matter what the husband said, so off I went for the wired hair weiner dog. He was named One Lucky Dog and he and my husband became inseparable. The biggest joke in our house to this day is when my husband looks around at our 4 dogs and says, "Bev, we're not dog people!".

You are Lucky's angel!
Beverly


----------



## christie6104

Chere said:


> Lucky is very lucky! And very cute! I think he looks a lot like your Roxie also so perhaps she intervened in his rescue from the Rainbow Bridge. We got our two in much the same way only through HRI; we lost our 13 year old beloved cocker earlier in the year (March of '08) and got these guys in October. I really didn't think we'd get another one and I wasn't sure how I'd do, if I'd always compare them to Sadie. But I really don't, except in a positive manner. So glad you and Lucky found each other. I was so touched by your story.


I know you're so right! Roxie defintely intervened in Lucky's rescue. I was convinced I would NEVER get another dog after Roxie&#8230;.much less 3 weeks after Roxie passed. You'll probably think I am crazy, but I had a "conversation" with Roxie as I was driving to the shelter to get Lucky. I told Roxie that I wouldn't get another dog if it wasn't meant to be and I would never dream of trying to replace her. (I know&#8230;I sound like a raving lunatic talking to a deceased dog driving down the road). When the shelter workers finally found Lucky and I went to a viewing room to meet him, he dropped to the floor and flipped on his back and did the "Happy Dance." (This was a signature "Roxie" move that she gave me whenever she was truly happy). Well, that sealed the deal&#8230;.I knew Roxie had spoken and Lucky was coming home with me.


----------



## christie6104

BeverlyA said:


> Welcome to the Forum and thank you for sharing your wonderful story and pictures!
> Roxie was beautiful and Lucky is just adorable!
> As I sit here reading this thread for the first time, I look around and here are my Havs, all sleeping upside down!
> 
> I too love that, "Hey! whaddaya doin wakin me up!" look.
> 
> It reminds me of our first dog. I found him on the highway on the way home from work, during a snow storm. He was old and in rough shape. My husband was convinced it was not a good time for us to have a dog, so after a couple days of no luck finding his owner, and spending hours crying and pouting, I surrendered the little guy to our animal shelter. A few days later they gave me a call and said that no one was even looking at him, his eyes were cloudy, etc. was I interested in coming back for him, if not.......Well of course I wasn't going to let that happen, no matter what the husband said, so off I went for the wired hair weiner dog. He was named One Lucky Dog and he and my husband became inseparable. The biggest joke in our house to this day is when my husband looks around at our 4 dogs and says, "Bev, we're not dog people!".
> 
> You are Lucky's angel!
> Beverly


What a great story! I love it!!!!


----------



## Chere

Well, Christie, I don't think you are at all crazy for talking with Roxie. I still have conversations with Sadie and I have the definite feeling that she approves of Shadow and Jesse James; she loved us with all her heart and I know she would want us to love these little guys just as we loved her. The very first time I took these little guys to the vet I looked up at their slide show of all the dogs they have taken care of and there was my Sadie looking as beautiful and sweet as ever. There are 100s of slides on that show and there was my girl, looking right at me! Life has a way of tying us together with our beloved animals even beyond death and that gives us the courage to love another dog with all our hearts. I am so glad you have Lucky to love, he will be such a blessing to you.


----------



## earfax

That was a beautiful story.


----------



## Lunastar

I still talk to my past pets too. See crazy is good company. LOL


----------



## moxie

What a sweet dog and sweeter owner.


----------



## christie6104

I got these just a few minutes ago...I just had to share


----------



## Chere

OH, he is adorble; he's all ready to go to work and surf the net! I think he is looking for the topic "Dog Biting?"  I thanked you on another thread but thank you again and for sharing such a delightful photo of Lucky.


----------



## Renee

How cute...Lucky definitely looks like a Havanese in those pictures!


----------



## Kathie

I think he wants to check what's new on the forum.....lol What a sweet looking little fella!


----------



## descha

I'm new to this forum and really enjoying reading all these streams. I agree that Lucky looks Havanese. And by the way, I have MHS also! We have a male Desi that is 5 months old and another male Cha Chi that is 3 months old!


----------



## mimismom

OH wow!! Look how confident he looks!!!


----------



## murphymoesmamma

Oh I really think Lucky is Havanese. The pictures of him after you had to get him close cropped looks just like my Murphy after I had him cropped. You can see how he looks with the no ear look in my avatar.

Holly & Murphy


----------



## descha

Whatever Lucky is, adorable is at the top of the list! What a wonderful find for both of you!


----------



## christie6104

You guys are so sweet!!! Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## Lunastar

Oh he is so adorable. Great shots.


----------



## Sandi Kerger

He is so sweet those are great pics

Sandi


----------



## swtxsweetie

whatever he is...he sure is a sweetie!


----------



## marjrc

What cute pictures!! Lucky has such a sweet face.

Descha, welcome to the forum!! Wow, two puppies? You lucky thang, though I'm sure some days are just nuts at your house. lol


----------



## christie6104

Lucky has become such a "treat snob." He totally turned his nose up at this one. (by his foot)


----------



## Renee

Cute picture....Miley is a treat snob too! I was SO embarrassed when we took her trick or treating with us last year. A few of the houses gave Miley treats. If they were the hard biscuits (like this one), she'd drop it on the ground and look back up, like "where are the GOOD treats?" She likes Solid Gold jerky treats best.


----------



## fuzzylittleskosh4

oooooooo thet is so sad how he was when you got him at the shelter he may have some havanese who knows?


----------



## HavaTwizz

Wow I have a treat snob too. No Biscuits,Twizzi is in puppy class
and is the only puppy as they say"not food motivated" Chicken
and cheese are the only 2 treats that she will do tricks for. I have
bought a few soft treats and she's not interested.Best wishes for
Lucky!


----------



## Mraymo

Izzy won't take treats from strangers. She's funny, she kind of pokes the treat with her nose. It's kind of embarrassing sometimes. Usually I'll just take it from them and tell them she won't take treats from strangers kind of like I taught my son.


----------



## Jane

Marianne, that's such a cute way to explain Izzy's behavior!


----------



## christie6104

More pictures. Does the "newness" ever wear off????? I think I must have at least 100 pictures of Lucky by now.

I love his tongue sticking out in the first picture. And his leg thrown over the table in the second one....LAZY! ; )


----------



## Renee

No..not when they're always doing cute stuff. That's why this board is great...you can share all your pictures, and we love seeing them!


----------



## Kathie

So cute! I love to watch Abby when she's sleeping! She likes to prop her back feet up on whatever is nearby - wall, basket, etc. as she is sprawled out on her back.......lol No, I don't think the newness ever wears off!


----------



## maryam187

Christie, Lucky is so much fun to look at, I personally can never see enough Lucky pics!

Kathie, you are such a teaser, we need pics of Abby's sleep antics.


----------



## sashamom

Lucky certainly looks like a Hav. Does he do the Havanese walk? They prance most everywhere. He is very cute!


----------



## whitBmom

Welcome to this forum. Lucky is the perfect name for him, as he found such a loving home with you.  Whatever Lucky has in him, he is one cutie pie!!


----------



## Lunastar

I love that tongue. LOL What great pictures.


----------

